# Anyone heard of this?



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Sounds like a bunch of hog wash? 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Cooked-Stabilize...ryZ47067QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

I seen that too.Not to sure :smile:


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

guess it depends on the final price????
at least you won't have to worry about bugs. they do that with wooden skids if you want to ship international. I think they go 150 deg F, not quite that high. I would think that the moisture content would eventually increase over time unless you completely sealed the wood.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Maybe these are boards off old pallets/skids....


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

I always look at the Feedback...This guy has top ratings and very positive replys.. If I wanted this item I would not hesitate and buy....My 2 Cents worth...Larry


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Lab123 said:


> I always look at the Feedback...This guy has top ratings and very positive replys.. If I wanted this item I would not hesitate and buy....My 2 Cents worth...Larry


Why would I do that when I can go and pick curly maple at me wholesalers' and have a pick out of 500 mbf ? 

My first reaction is that it would be too brittle. I have used some oak that a buddy dried in his basement next next to his wood furnace. I spent the whole day making 16 ft of trim. Over and over again. It was too dry and brittle. There was major chippage. This was clear straight grain too. 

I was curious why 4% when industry standard for most of North America is 6 to 8 %. Thought it was something to do with guitar thing. 

I now suspect it's either something that this guy dreamed up or it's the pallet thingy. I know a guy near here that trucks granite ( parts of your beloved Canadian shield) to the US and had to go to plastic pallets.


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

It sounds odd to me. I own a dehumidifier kiln and never take maple below 6% and I had a load of figured maple 80% destroyed in a microwave kiln collapsed the cells.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

geezer said:


> It sounds odd to me. I own a dehumidifier kiln and never take maple below 6% and I had a load of figured maple 80% destroyed in a microwave kiln collapsed the cells.


hmmm I looked at the ebay listing again and checked his feedback. He's selling a lot of knife blanks. He stated the Thremowood process ... google is my friend 

http://www.superiorthermowood.com/EcoDryer/technology/tech.html

but they say they kiln to 8% but in 24 to 48 hrs 

also found this 

http://www.hillwoodproducts.com/specialty/thermowood/

seems like they are using the system in Finland for siding ? Maybe as a rot resistance?

http://www.forestnet.com/archives/Dec_Jan_05/value-added_manufacturing.htm


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Why would I do that when I can go and pick curly maple at me wholesalers' and have a pick out of 500 mbf ?


Wish I had the option of hand picking my woods...My location has me relying on sellers to pick the woods for me...So far I haven't been disappointed :smile:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Lab123 said:


> Wish I had the option of hand picking my woods...My location has me relying on sellers to pick the woods for me...So far I haven't been disappointed :smile:


Yeah but you get to pick the finest sealskin for your case's. So were even :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

LOL....The sad truth is I've never seen a live seal......


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

When I Was A Teenager I Tryed To Push A 500 Lb Hood Seal Out A Of A Campsite In A Park Back In The Ocean With My 1980 Camero It Was Trying To Bite The Plastic Bumper But It Could Not Open His Mouth Enough To Actully Bite The Bumper I Didnt Hurt It .i Might Of Pissed It Off


----------

